# New insert for Bandsaw



## Clay3063 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello everyone. I have a 14" HF bandsaw that has a plastic insert in the table. Does anyone know where I can buy a metal or some other sturdier insert than this crappy plastic insert? I have destroyed a couple blades trying to resaw blanks because the agressive blade caught the end and pulled it into the hole in the table.


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't know where to get an insert, but I have an easy trick for sawing small items. I just set them on a piece of scrap 1/4" birch plywood and cut away.
Hard to imaging a whole pen blank getting sucked in there, but just set it on something bigger that you don't care about.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 16, 2016)

When I was using them (I now have an add on table on my saw with a different slot setup) I was buying the plastic ones from Rockler or Woodcraft. 

If you are sucking things in that hard I'd look at a couple things, (I don't know how long you've been sawing so I'm going to throw these out for anyone of any skill level)

1- Are you using a blade that is way too aggressive? I may use a 3 TPI blade for ripping but if I'm milling blanks and small stuff I tend to use blades in the 10-14TPI range, a catch on a really coarse blade can also pull your fingers into the blade and that would really hurt

2- Are you feeding too hard? Jamming them into the blade quickly will cause catches and risks your fingers

3- Agreeing with Robert, I'd make a sled or place on top of a scrap piece of plywood to give you more to hold on to and more stability.

The metal inserts are not all that much thicker than the plastic ones and if you catch hard enough to bend a plastic one you'll likely bend an aluminum one and if that happens, it'll jam into the blade wrecking the blade as well as the insert (I've had it happen) I'd stick to the plastic ones and just use a piece of plywood as a backer or make a sled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2016)

I agree with everything Colin said. The metal ones will wreck a blade. Get some plywood or plexiglass bigger than your table, cut a slot sliding the wood/plexi far enough that it overhangs the table on all 4 slides and tack some scrap strips on the underside to keep it from moving on you. Tony

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 16, 2016)

If you know somebody with a laser, they can be cut out of laminated Veneer or thin wood stock.

I got bored one day and made one by hand then sanded it until it sat flush with the table top. It was a giant waste of time to save three or four bucks, but I've been known to do dumb $hit like that...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 16, 2016)

DKMD said:


> If you know somebody with a laser, they can be cut out of laminated Veneer or thin wood stock.
> 
> I got bored one day and made one by hand then sanded it until it sat flush with the table top. It was a giant waste of time to save three or four bucks, but I've been known to do dumb $hit like that...


me too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 16, 2016)

http://www.ptreeusa.com/bandsaw_inserts.htm

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/bandsawthroatplatesfordelta14saws.aspx

https://www.amazon.com/Wood-Zero-Clearance-Table-Inserts/dp/B000NW27JW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the responses. Doc, you made me smile. A really big smile. I too do things such as that. I actually made a zero clearance insert for the Delta table saw out of plexiglass and then used the shaper table to mill the edges to fit. I was thinking about doing the same thing for the table saw but then got to looking at the diameter (small) of the insert versus the possibility of getting my finger(s) into the shaper bit and decided I've done dumber things before but it's been a while and I was much younger. So... thought I'd ask around. I actually had laid a piece of 1/2 russian birch plywood on the table and cut a slot in it and then clamped it to the table and then clamped my homemade fence to all that in order to resaw some ash for clothes pin flitches. But I don't like losing the 1/2 per flitch that the plywood causes me to forfeit. And yes, it's an aggressive blade 3 tpi. And no I shouldn't have been trying to cut pen blanks with it. And yes it sucked that chunk of wood out of my grip faster than I could say 'uh oh" and after flexing the insert down through it's hole promptly propelled that little 3/4 x 3/4 x 2 1/2 inch projectile downward with such velocity that I scarcely had time to soil myself before I realized that I had probably just ruined another cheap HF blade and a perfectly beautiful mesquite burl blank. Hmm. Still got all my fingers though and decided to get my head back in the game and quit being so excited to finally get my shop set up again, even if it is in a temporary location in a temporary shelter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 16, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> http://www.ptreeusa.com/bandsaw_inserts.htm
> 
> http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/bandsawthroatplatesfordelta14saws.aspx
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wood-Zero-Clearance-Table-Inserts/dp/B000NW27JW


Thanks Rocky. I am looking now. Didn't see one for the HF though. I wonder what would be comparable to it.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 16, 2016)

You might find this video of interest too Clay, since you own that saw. Click the Show More link below the text under the video player on You Tube he's got a link with full write up on the mods he made to that saw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 16, 2016)

That I honestly couldn't tell you, may have to measure and use specs to cross reference Clay. Either that or give one of those outfits a shout, they would probably know without a great deal of measuring and scratching of one's head.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 16, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> That I honestly couldn't tell you, may have to measure and use specs to cross reference Clay. Either that or give one of those outfits a shout, they would probably know without a great deal of measuring and scratching of one's head.


Yes sir. I'll probably be doing that in the morning. Just call em. That's what I'll do. Thanks for the heads up on the sites. That's a whole lot more than I had and I appreciate it.


----------



## against.the.grain (Nov 19, 2016)

When I'm cutting small pieces like that, I have a piece of 1/8 aluminum sheet that I clamp to my bandsaw table. It is roughly the size of the table with a slot cut from one edge to just over 1/2 way to slide the blade through. The slot is a little wider than the blade kerf. You do get some shaving build up but it eliminates the blade twisting the small blank due to lack of support. Easy and cheap fix since I had the aluminum laying around. Old parking sign.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 19, 2016)

against.the.grain said:


> When I'm cutting small pieces like that, I have a piece of 1/8 aluminum sheet that I clamp to my bandsaw table. It is roughly the size of the table with a slot cut from one edge to just over 1/2 way to slide the blade through. The slot is a little wider than the blade kerf. You do get some shaving build up but it eliminates the blade twisting the small blank due to lack of support. Easy and cheap fix since I had the aluminum laying around. Old parking sign.


Old parking sign. Hmmm. I had a bunch of "old" road signs back in the day. Used a couple of them to cover holes in the wall and holes in the floor of the trailer house I lived in while I was going to school. LOL. College days. I remember them well. I probably should have saved my money.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

